# Missing leg



## mantisfan101 (Dec 14, 2019)

Ok, so the other female double shield that I thought wasn’t going to molt just molted and now it looks like every other one of my mantids are about to molt. I must admit I’m a bit overwhelmed if they’ll mismolt and I’m really hoping nothing bad will happen. However for her, I didn’t think that she’d molt and I didn’t spray her last nigh and when I checked on her, turns out she hd molted but with some slight deformities. First, her claws are a lot flatter than normal and look really think so I’m concerned if she’ll be able to hunt, and she’s missing a leg. I can see a drop of fluid at the end so is there anything I should worry about?


----------



## Tonypace2009 (Dec 14, 2019)

If it's a small drop then may seal up but if seams like a lot a dab of corn starch or flower may help clot if it's bleeding but untill she dries best not to mess with her. Is she adult or does she have a few molts till adult if more molts left she may regenerate the missing leg if raptorial are damaged may have to hand feed. Just keep an eye on her if she seems to get weaker you can dilute unfiltered honey into some water and put drops up to her mandibles for her to drink to boost her energy a bit just a few small drops. Mantids don't move around much till ther harden once there exoskeleton  hardens and becomes more ridged she will attempt to move more then you can better assess any damage.

After lossing legs they learn to adapt and get around better after a few days but you may have to help her eat till next molt if she has molts left.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 14, 2019)

Sounds like you said you were misting her? Mantis breath thru their bodies, and most always hang upside down, thereby hoping to miss rain and dew.

I like to mist in front of them and not on their bodies. Also water coming out of a mister will be cold, I shudder thinking someone would spray me with cold water. https://www.saburchill.com/chapters/chap0021.html

These are my opinions not necessary law.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Dec 14, 2019)

Good point! I checked up on her and she seems to be doing ok as of now. Also I was under the impression that in order foe them to obtain moisture you’d need to mist them so they can lick the water off of their bodies but I was probably wrong.


----------



## Mystymantis (Dec 14, 2019)

You can mist them lightly so that they can lick the mist off themselves. I do that sometimes. Or mist right in front of them. It really is up to you if you mist directly or not. I find it easier to mist right in front or near their heads so they sense the water.  Once I spray on the container next to them they usually take a drink.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 16, 2019)

@mantisfan101 don’t mist them, mist around them. It doesn’t matter if they get a little wet just don’t spray them directly.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 17, 2019)

MrGhostMantis said:


> @mantisfan101 don’t mist them, mist around them. It doesn’t matter if they get a little wet just don’t spray them directly.


Actually, I usually mist the mantis directly unless it's about to molt. It does them no harm, as long as it's not a stream mister.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## mantisfan101 (Dec 18, 2019)

Ok, checked up on both and it looks like for at one of the females her body is slightly slanting in one direction and she can’t really hold her raptorial forelegs tightly up to her thorax like all the others. It isn’t terribly noticeable, so do you think she’ll be able to make it to the next molt?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 18, 2019)

That shouldn't make a big difference

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Skcib (Dec 21, 2019)

My little Chinese mantis has been missing a leg since L2 and is going on L4 I suspect in a week or two she’ll molt again. I think her sibling ate it off when they were in a smaller container they were shipped in, I caught him attacking her in the knick of the time! Anyways she does a great job getting around, I added mesh to her cage so she has something to hold on to for better grip molting. She still has use of it and hobbles around on it just fine. I caught her trying to clean it the other day but it wouldn’t reach :,( 

(the leg is pictured below the one closest to the top of the pic/near that black dot)


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 22, 2019)

That leg should heal nicely in a molt or two. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 22, 2019)

mostly the back two legs are used in a molt. so she should do well.


----------



## mantisfan101 (Dec 22, 2019)

hibiscusmile said:


> mostly the back two legs are used in a molt. so she should do well.


One of my female nymphsmis missing her backleg, is this a problem by any chance?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 22, 2019)

As long as she can hang she should be fine.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 22, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> One of my female nymphsmis missing her backleg, is this a problem by any chance?


Ive had shields with one rear leg good for nothing, molt cleanly into perfect repair.

Wasn't missing though.


----------



## tracy (Dec 31, 2019)

mantisfan101 said:


> One of my female nymphsmis missing her backleg, is this a problem by any chance?


We had a nymph somehow pull a rear leg off about a month ago. It molted fine. The leg is almost fully regrown after just one molt. (Was an L1 when it happened.)


----------

